# Happy Easter from Me in Advance



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2019)

A bit early but I just though of it and I may forget if I don't post it now..that's how it goes when you get older..lol  

I hope your holiday is a wonderful one and you enjoy it with whoever you wish, or alone, and however you wish...Much Peace to you this holiday:love_heart:


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Raven (Apr 16, 2019)

Happy Easter Ruthanne, Bonnie and everyone here.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 16, 2019)

Right back at ya!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2019)

Happy Easter Everyone!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 16, 2019)

Happy Easter to you also Ruthanne.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 16, 2019)

When I as at school, Easter holidays were at Easter.  Now they are halfway between New Year and the summer holidays.
Since Easter is late this year, the children here have had their 'Easter' holidays,  but they do get 'Good Friday'  off.  Otherwise, we don't really celebrate Easter  in this area.

But Hey - any excuse for chocolate and a bottle of wine!


----------



## Lara (Apr 16, 2019)

_
Easter Bonnet Time...
_


----------



## Tommy (Apr 16, 2019)

To all of my Christian friends on this site, I wish you a blessed Easter.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 16, 2019)

Enjoy the egg hunts, the chocolate bunnies but remember what Easter is all about.  Happy Easter...


----------



## twinkles (Apr 16, 2019)

ruthanne  wants to get a jump start on coloring her eggs-----happy easter everyone


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2019)

Happy Easter!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks Ruthanne, Happy Easter to All!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2019)

twinkles said:


> ruthanne  wants to get a jump start on coloring her eggs-----happy easter everyone


hahaha~


----------



## Lara (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Apr 17, 2019)

`
Remember Paul Harvey? This is the  BEST video I've ever watched regarding Easter.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 17, 2019)

Eostre,  Goddess of spring.


----------



## Wren (Apr 17, 2019)

Happy Easter to all at Senior Forums !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2019)

Happy Easter from Texas!!!
.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2019)

Easter eggs as I remember from my youth .... the Slavic tradition.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 20, 2019)

Beautiful Bonnie.  I remember them too.  I have Slavic ancestry.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## CeeCee (Apr 21, 2019)




----------

